

Ask HN: What bits of the shutdown government can we replace with software? - VonGuard

I saw a picture earlier today of a citizen mowing the lawn at the Lincoln Memorial. The government won&#x27;t do it, so he just figured he&#x27;d take care of it, I guess. In that spirit of &quot;let&#x27;s get it done,&quot; what kind of government services do you think the populace could replace with code? Crowd-sourced disaster relief? collaborative meat inspections? Citizen-based earthquake detection?
======
patmcc
Congress could be replaced by the following:

while(1);

------
Symph
The NSA could be modelled using the observer pattern.

